

Farewell to Aaron Swartz - haven
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/01/farewell-aaron-swartz

======
cma
"Aaron's act was undoubtedly political activism, and taking such an act in the
physical world would, at most, have a meant he faced light penalties akin to
trespassing as part of a political protest. Because he used a computer, he
instead faced long-term incarceration. This is a disparity that EFF has fought
against for years."

This is very related to the founding of the EFF, check out Bruce Sterling's
"The Hacker Crackdown" for a great account of it and one of the early cases
(Steve Jackson Games).

~~~
sasvari
For those interested, _The Hacker Crackdown_ from Bruce Sterling is available
online for free at _gutenberg.org_ (html, epub, mobi, ...):

<http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/101>

~~~
Ianvdl
Awesome thanks!

